# My First Birds in Flight



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

I was not prepared for birds but did the best I could with what I had, a Coolpix P7100. But hey, at least I got some practice in so I know better when I am prepared. Comments and bashing are welcome. 

1.





2.  


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Great first shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great first shots.


Thanks. Where's the French fries when you need them? Could of had a work out with some taters. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1 (May 21, 2016)

Nice pictures, but I can see the strings you hung them from.  j/k


----------



## baturn (May 21, 2016)

Lookin' good!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 21, 2016)

Nice shots for first bird in flight shots


----------



## whateverls15 (May 25, 2016)

I did this video about bird flight: 



https://vimeo.com/
soundcloud downloader's version is being uploaded


----------



## Didereaux (May 27, 2016)

...and that's the way you get good!  lots of practice on gulls, sparrows, starlings, doves, pigeons...anything with feathers that is close and available.   Start to really observe them,  how they look when they land (always into the wind if they have a choice).  Birds under no stress will always take a crap just before taking off.   doves and pigeons nose up vertically and cup their wings just before landing or when they are about to hover.   Watching for those things is what gets you the great shots.

Also when they are crossing your path that is the time to practice your panning.  If you nail your panning you can then use lower ISOs and lower shutter speeds, same as with race cars etc.  Nice blurred background and sharp subject.


----------



## pjaye (May 27, 2016)

No bashing, I think they are good! Birds in flight are HARD.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

Ok, so it looks like the bird is flying in these.

Couldn't you have had it land first?  Preferably in some really heavy brush where it's almost completely concealed by branches?  Then take a shot of it from behind?  Just seems like that might have worked better from a composition point of view...

Lol.. ok, kidding.  Great set.  #3 is my fav.


----------

